# Irregular Periods-Help!



## Coral bay (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi can anyone help me?  I am waiting for my baseline tests but did not get a period last month and my periods are generally irregular.  Does this mean that my baseline results wont be very good?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Coral, when you say baseline tests, what exactly do you mean? Were they blood tests?


----------



## beekin (Oct 24, 2010)

If you mean FSH and other day 3 levels no it does not necessarily mean that at all. But even if it does, (my day 3 FSH levels over 12 months were 6.4, 11.6 then 8.2 which are definitely considered fluctuating) you could always try acupuncture. I did and it worked a treat to regulate my cycles, only had 4 periods in 18 months before I tried it, was doing acupuncture while waiting to start clomid and bam, full on ovulation symptoms and BFP within 6 weeks of starting treatment! Pretty much a miracle I think!
Good luck whatever you do, babydust


----------

